# B3 Plans Examiner 2015 IBC Exam



## scooter otoole (Dec 31, 2016)

Anyone have any recommendations for studying the ACI-318 for the purposes of the exam?

Its listed as a reference and I have aquired it but I have no clue how to approach familiarizing myself with it for this exam?


----------



## scooter otoole (Dec 31, 2016)

(replying in order to check box for receiving email notifications to this thread)


----------



## cda (Dec 31, 2016)

Not a test taker

Out of 80 questions how many can there be out of that book


http://www.iccsafe.org/wp-content/uploads/safety_profexams/b3_content.pdf

Someone will post that has taken the test


----------



## Keystone (Jan 1, 2017)

A coworker passed 2015 B3 a month and a half ago, said there was one reference question from ACI


----------



## JCraver (Jan 3, 2017)

There were a couple of questions from 318 in the '09 test.  I'm pretty sure I missed 'em both, because that book is horrible.  My best advice is to tab the Table of Contents and Index and then just hope for the best.


----------

